# Simplest way to download via the web?



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

What is the simplest way to remote download a show off a Series 2 via the web? I want to watch newly recorded shows while I am travelling. I read somewhere that you can https to your TiVo, but I can't get that to work. Thanks.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Slingbox


----------



## grapeape (Feb 8, 2004)

It's free, takes seconds to setup and supports media that resides on the pc, hard disks and Tivo.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

grapeape said:


> It's free, takes seconds to setup and supports media that resides on the pc, hard disks and Tivo.


Their site can be a little confusing. Here is a direct link to the Tivo add-on.

http://www.orb.com/dvreverywhere/download.html


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

smackboy1 said:


> What is the simplest way to remote download a show off a Series 2 via the web? I want to watch newly recorded shows while I am travelling. I read somewhere that you can https to your TiVo, but I can't get that to work. Thanks.


You can also use TiVoPlayList to download remotely.

Here is a link talking about it:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3952672&&#post3952672

or here's another:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3961227&&#post3961227


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

I have SlingBox. It's streaming so for watching news or sitcoms it OK, but for sports or fast action, it's not good. Looking at Orb, it looks like its streaming (like SlingBox without the box?) how good is the resolution.

I'm looking for a way to download the .tivo file so I can watch it using TiVo Desktop.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> I have SlingBox. It's streaming so for watching news or sitcoms it OK, but for sports or fast action, it's not good. Looking at Orb, it looks like its streaming (like SlingBox without the box?) how good is the resolution.
> 
> I'm looking for a way to download the .tivo file so I can watch it using TiVo Desktop.


It does stream. Never seen SlingBox in action, but I would bet this is no better.

There doesn't seem to be away to download files through Orb and that is a crying shame. 

It does transfer the .tivo file to your My Tivo Recordings folder on your PC in your home in order to stream it. Now if there was a way to grab the files from there across the internet...


----------



## Vegas (Dec 21, 2003)

EtiVo

Darn 5 post rule, can't supply a link.

Google "EtiVo"


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

I think I just figured out why I am having so much trouble. I have Verizon DSL and they are blocking port 80. I have figured out how to access the built in TiVo web server, but I can't download anything.

Anybody know how to configure the TiVo to use another port?


----------



## grapeape (Feb 8, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> I think I just figured out why I am having so much trouble. I have Verizon DSL and they are blocking port 80. I have figured out how to access the built in TiVo web server, but I can't download anything.
> 
> Anybody know how to configure the TiVo to use another port?


Leave Tivo on Port 80 and configure your router to port forward from another port to port 80 on the local ip address.

e.g. you'll access it via
http://www.schmo.com:82

your router grabs all incoming requests to port 82 and forwards to port 80 on
the local Tivo address. e.g. 192.168.1.105.

Note: you'll want to set your tivo to have a specific IP address (192.168.1.05 for example).


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

grapeape said:


> Leave Tivo on Port 80 and configure your router to port forward from another port to port 80 on the local ip address.


AFAIK, most(?) routers don't support that.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3704343&&#post3704343

Since that post, I've upgrade to Sveasoft's Talisman firmware which does.


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

grapeape said:


> Leave Tivo on Port 80 and configure your router to port forward from another port to port 80 on the local ip address.
> 
> e.g. you'll access it via
> http://www.schmo.com:82
> ...


I checked my routers (Westell 2200 and Linksys WRT54Gv.2) and they don't have that feature. Searching seems to indicate I have to edit the tivoweb.cfg so the TiVo uses another port instead of 80. How is this done? All the posts say to just do it, but not how.


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Since that post, I've upgrade to Sveasoft's Talisman firmware which does.


Say, don't you have the same Linksys WRT54Gv.2 that I have? Is that all you had to do, upgrade the firmware and bingo, no more port 80 problems?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> I checked my routers (Westell 2200 and Linksys WRT54Gv.2) and they don't have that feature. Searching seems to indicate I have to edit the tivoweb.cfg so the TiVo uses another port instead of 80. How is this done? All the posts say to just do it, but not how.


They surely have to referring to a hacked Tivo box.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> Say, don't you have the same Linksys WRT54Gv.2 that I have? Is that all you had to do, upgrade the firmware and bingo, no more port 80 problems?


I currently have a WRT54G*L*. L-for Linux. Bought specifically for this purpose. And yes all you do is upgrade the firmware (after paying $20 to Sveasoft to get that firmware). Used to run the free Alchemey, but it didn't have that feature either.

Beaware, not all Linksys WRT54G's can run this Linux firmware. I know for a fact the newest version 5 (maybe 4s? also) cannot.

I tried this last night (mapping port 80 and 443 to 180 and 1443) and I was able to see my Tivo from work. But when I tried to download something it eventually just timed out.  YMMV.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

I use a D-Link DI-624 and it has this feature. Works great. I believe the cheaper DI-524 also will work, but can't say 100%.


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> I currently have a WRT54G*L*. L-for Linux. Bought specifically for this purpose. And yes all you do is upgrade the firmware (after paying $20 to Sveasoft to get that firmware). Used to run the free Alchemey, but it didn't have that feature either.
> 
> Beaware, not all Linksys WRT54G's can run this Linux firmware. I know for a fact the newest version 5 (maybe 4s? also) cannot.
> 
> I tried this last night (mapping port 80 and 443 to 180 and 1443) and I was able to see my Tivo from work. But when I tried to download something it eventually just timed out.  YMMV.


Do I specifically need the Linux version of my router to run Talisman and/or have it work with TiVo?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dcahoe said:


> Works great.


Do you just remap 80 and 443? (I picked 180 and 1443). I've done that and can see my Tivo at home, but it times at when trying to download anything. (This is using web, not TivoPlayList).

For example I remapped my 80 and 443 to my Tivo's interanl IP 192.168.1.25 address.

Then I connect from work to my cable modem external IP.

https//x.x.x.x:1443

I can see my playlist. But, like I said, downloads are still not working (times out). 

What's the trick?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> Do I specifically need the Linux version of my router to run Talisman and/or have it work with TiVo?


Yes and no. The early version of Linksys routers all run Linux by default. I used to run it on a WRT54GS and WRT54G. Not sure the version numbers, but they were early models. The latest versions (v5) got away from running Linux (and have less RAM or somesuch). Linksys re-released a Linux version of the router called WRT54GL I assume to satisfy hobbiest (or maybe for legal reasons, who knows).

Bottom line, you need to research and find out if your version of WRT54G will work. You could end up with a brick if you're not careful.


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Yes and no. The early version of Linksys routers all run Linux by default. I used to run it on a WRT54GS and WRT54G. Not sure the version numbers, but they were early models. The latest versions (v5) got away from running Linux (and have less RAM or somesuch). Linksys re-released a Linux version of the router called WRT54GL I assume to satisfy hobbiest (or maybe for legal reasons, who knows).
> 
> Bottom line, you need to research and find out if your version of WRT54G will work. You could end up with a brick if you're not careful.


OK, I double checked. I have a WRT54G v2.0 which is listed as compatible by Sveasoft. I think I'm good to go with a flash to Talisman.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> OK, I double checked. I have a WRT54G v2.0 which is listed as compatible by Sveasoft. I think I'm good to go with a flash to Talisman.


When you go to download it, it will ask for your router's MAC. The bin file is coded to your router's MAC address. Make sure you input the correct one. I wasted one of my 5 slots (and lots of time) with the wrong one. I think it is printed on the bottom. In the admin web pages there seems to be multiple listed, one just for the wireless portion or something.

I am running one of the beta developer builds.

Good luck!


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

OK it works! - I think.

I flashed the WRT54G firmware with Sveasoft Talisman and switched the port so external port 8080 is mapped to port 80 on the TiVo. What I am going to do with all the other features of the upgraded firmware, I haven't a clue.

To get it to download I have to manually edit the address line to add in port 8080 before it will start downloading.

i.e. https://72.73.XX.XX:8080/download/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Is there a way to make it automatically download from the correct port?

Thanks everybody for the help.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> OK it works! - I think.
> 
> I flashed the WRT54G firmware with Sveasoft Talisman and switched the port so external port 8080 is mapped to port 80 on the TiVo. What I am going to do with all the other features of the upgraded firmware, I haven't a clue.
> 
> ...


Thank you! That is what I was forgetting to do.

i.e. http://72.73.XX.XX:8080/download/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The download links are NOT http*s*: they are just http:, but you are right you need to fix them to point to your remapped 80 (in my case 180, or 8080 in yours).

Don't forget to remap port 443 in order to get to the NPL. Don't loading Colbert Report from home here at work while I type. :up:

I have Talisman for the WDS feature. If you flash two of these puppies you can have 2 routes talk wirelessly to each other. The benefit: you have all the hardwire ethernet ports on both ends.



smackboy1 said:


> Is there a way to make it automatically download from the correct port?


This is where David's TivoPlayList may come in handy. The other benefit is that it will show you your complete NPL. I believe the web interface won't show everything if you have lots of shows. (More than 128?) Don't quote me on that, I may have my facts mixed up.

I need to finish up my .NET TivoPlayList clone. I never did finish the code that actuallys does the downloading.  While I'm at it I'll have to add this port remapping stuff. 

http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/tdl/


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

greg_burns said:


> AFAIK, most(?) routers don't support that.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3704343&&#post3704343
> 
> Since that post, I've upgrade to Sveasoft's Talisman firmware which does.


Every LinkSys and D-Link router I've ever owned supports this. I believe on the LinkSys it's called "Port Triggering", under Applications and Gaming.

Works like a charm, always has, always will. No need to jump through hoops.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> Every LinkSys and D-Link router I've ever owned supports this. I believe on the LinkSys it's called "Port Triggering", under Applications and Gaming.
> 
> Works like a charm, always has, always will. No need to jump through hoops.


Seen that before, but I thought somebody said before that wasn't quite the same.


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> Every LinkSys and D-Link router I've ever owned supports this. I believe on the LinkSys it's called "Port Triggering", under Applications and Gaming.
> 
> Works like a charm, always has, always will. No need to jump through hoops.


Can't speak to every Linksys or D-Link but I know my WRT54G v2.0 did not have this feature. I don't know what it is called, it's port forwarding with the addition of being able to map an external port # to a different internal port #. You only need this feature if you ISP, like Verizon, blocks port 80.

Port triggering is something else, it is essentially port forwarding which remains disabled until triggered to turn on by outbound traffic on the port. I think it a security feature so your ports are not always exposed.


----------



## grapeape (Feb 8, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> Can't speak to every Linksys or D-Link but I know my WRT54G v2.0 did not have this feature. I don't know what it is called, it's port forwarding with the addition of being able to map an external port # to a different internal port #. You only need this feature if you ISP, like Verizon, blocks port 80.


While this feature will get your around the Verizon issue, it certainly is not the only purpose of this feature. The generic feature allows you to route incoming requests to to specific machines. Something, I'd expect most people on this
forum would need. It just so happens to also let you switch a port number in the process, which is how you avoid this BS Verizon needlessly imposed constraint.

I agree, if you have a single tivo, no pcs or other network devices and do not run services like a web (other than your single Tivo), ftp, video, etc..., this feature and probably a router are worthless.


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm testing the downloading over the internet and I've noticed it's

r e a l l y r e a l l y s l o w

It's downloading at 30 kbps. My upload speed is around 600-700 kbps and the download at the remote PC is around 400 kbps, so what is going on? Is 30 kbps typical?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

smackboy1 said:


> I'm testing the downloading over the internet and I've noticed it's
> 
> r e a l l y r e a l l y s l o w
> 
> It's downloading at 30 kbps. My upload speed is around 600-700 kbps and the download at the remote PC is around 400 kbps, so what is going on? Is 30 kbps typical?


I don't know, but I gave up on my download as well.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I have Verizon so my Port 80 is blocked. I can get to my Now Playing List from inside and outside my network just fine. I can download shows inside my network. Outside is another story.

I always assumed my Router didn't support Port Forwarding. But now I have new Router. It's a Linksys wireless. I assumed Port Triggering was the same thing.

This is what I'm doing now:










When I try to download a show I copy the link location, paste it into the address bar and add ":8081" to it. Should that work?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> When I try to download a show I copy the link location, paste it into the address bar and add ":8081" to it. Should that work?


^^ That sounds right to me.

Try also fwd'ing port 443. I think that is also a requirement to pass the username (tivo) and password (your MAK) to the Tivo across SSL.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Where do I forward port 443 too? I already have that set up to point to my TIVo which is how I am able to access the Now Playing list.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> Where do I forward port 443 too? I already have that set up to point to my TIVo which is how I am able to access the Now Playing list.


Your setup is different than mine with the Linksys software. My Talisman firmware says fwd port x to y *at a specific IP address*. The IP is my internal IP address for my Tivo.

I guess I don't understand port triggering. How does it know to go to your Tivo's internal IP address? What if you had more than one Tivo? 

Edit: these link have some good explanations...

http://www.portforward.com/help/porttriggering.htm

http://www.portforward.com/help/portforwarding.htm


> Most routers require you to specify an internal ip address to forward ports to, just for this reason. Some do not, so be aware of this. Port Forwarding rules will only work for one computer at a time!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

greg_burns said:


> Your setup is different than mine with the Linksys software. My Talisman firmware says fwd port x to y *at a specific IP address*. The IP is my internal IP address for my Tivo.
> 
> I guess I don't understand port triggering. How does it know to go to your Tivo's internal IP address? What if you had more than one Tivo?


That's something different. That's more like how I open up port 443 for TiVo and some other ports for other apps.

ie:










But Verizon blocks port 80.

Wait... I may be onto something there. I have to add either port 80 or (in my case) port 8081 to the Port Range Forward screen, right?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I accidently whacked my earlier post. 

Here is a screenshot of what Talisman looks like. It allows you to remap a port and direct to an internal IP address.


----------



## smackboy1 (Aug 17, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Wait... I may be onto something there. I have to add either port 80 or (in my case) port 8081 to the Port Range Forward screen, right?


Been there and done that. I have bad news for you: none of the official Linksys firmware supports the virtual port reassignment feature you need. At least it didn't for my WRT54Gv2.0. In order to get around Verizon's port 80 block I had to upgrade to 3rd party firmware, Sveasoft's Talisman. If you look carefully at Greg's router config page you can see that the router is sending internet traffic destined for the TiVo at internal IP 192.168.1.25 through ports 180 and 1443 which is not blocked by Verizon. But once inside the LAN it is being rerouted through ports 80 and 443, which is where the TiVo is looking for it. The Linksys config does not allow differing incoming and destination ports to be specified. The start and end range merely specifies a group of ports, say ports 100 through 200, it doesn't redirect the ports. Port forwarding is the correct function to be using, but the Linksys firmware just doesn't have that special feature you need in this case. Port triggering is not really the feature you need, you want the port to always be open listening for internet traffic. If you use port triggering the port will be closed until the TiVo triggers the port to open by sending outbound traffic.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

smackboy1 said:


> Been there and done that. I have bad news for you: none of the official Linksys firmware supports the virtual port reassignment feature you need. At least it didn't for my WRT54Gv2.0. In order to get around Verizon's port 80 block I had to upgrade to 3rd party firmware, Sveasoft's Talisman. If you look carefully at Greg's router config page you can see that the router is sending internet traffic destined for the TiVo at internal IP 192.168.1.25 through ports 180 and 1443 which is not blocked by Verizon. But once inside the LAN it is being rerouted through ports 80 and 443, which is where the TiVo is looking for it. The Linksys config does not allow differing incoming and destination ports to be specified. The start and end range merely specifies a group of ports, say ports 100 through 200, it doesn't redirect the ports. Port forwarding is the correct function to be using, but the Linksys firmware just doesn't have that special feature you need in this case. Port triggering is not really the feature you need, you want the port to always be open listening for internet traffic. If you use port triggering the port will be closed until the TiVo triggers the port to open by sending outbound traffic.


I had my Tivo set up to do exactly this using port triggering. It's inbound port triggering. When someone comes in on a port, it gets reassigned. You have to do this anyway with multiple internal devices listening on the same ports.

I have:
2 x Remote Desktop servers
8 x Tivo's
2 x Web Servers

And a handful of other things. I just assign them unique public ports using port triggering, and all is well.

Works exactly like the OP wants, I can confirm. Not sure what issues you had, but the regular old LinkSys firmware works fine. Albeit, the configuration is a little confusing (which is internal versus external), but it works.


----------



## strategy (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't overlook you can run a simple proxy on your PC that listens on any port and then forwards to any machineort or localort
Theres a ton of small free proxy/port forwarders out there or you can write one in 10 minutes.


----------

